# Drugs, cash and snake found in car



## News Bot (Dec 19, 2012)

TWO men have been charged after police allegedly found $195,000, drugs and a 1.5 metre long python following a car crash in central NSW.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-














*Published On:* 19-Dec-12 11:16 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Shotta (Dec 19, 2012)

wow


----------



## caliherp (Dec 19, 2012)

LMAO crazy Aussie. Is it typical for you guys to stay up all night on binges driveing around with a ton of money and a snake lol?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Dec 19, 2012)

caliherp said:


> LMAO crazy Aussie. Is it typical for you guys to stay up all night on binges driveing around with a ton of money and a snake lol?



That's how we do it in the desert! lol


----------



## caliherp (Dec 19, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> That's how we do it in the desert! lol


I like your style. 8) Lol jk


----------



## Shotta (Dec 19, 2012)

lol whats a bush python?? did they mean scub python?


----------



## Gruni (Dec 19, 2012)

Love the charges... Let's cover all our bases and charge him with selling native fauna AND drugs.

Actually Caliherp it sounds a bit like something you yanks would do and then include in an episode of CSI Miami. :lol:


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 19, 2012)

No one's even considered that the snake might've masterminded the whole thing?


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 19, 2012)

How silly are the police gonna look when they realise its the filming of the new "Hangover " movie...... What they failed to mention was that there was a midget stripper handcuffed and stuffed in the glovebox!!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 19, 2012)

sd1981 said:


> How silly are the police gonna look when they realise its the filming of the new "Hangover " movie...... What they failed to mention was that there was a midget stripper handcuffed and stuffed in the glovebox!!!!



i have a bit of a hangover so this will sound very blonde, but for real??? roflmao if it is!!!


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2012)

hahah i love all the replys... and all perfectly on topic.. hahah


----------



## longqi (Dec 19, 2012)

Idiots
Could have explained everything but had the wrong drugs

We were just going to buy a new morph in echuca???


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> lol whats a bush python?? did they mean scub python?



Looked like a very average coastal from another news source.


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sorry Sezzzzzz, no hangover movie.... Sux though coz I think that would've been a great plot....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 19, 2012)

sd1981 said:


> I'm sorry Sezzzzzz, no hangover movie.... Sux though coz I think that would've been a great plot....



i was so excited at the thought of bradley cooper being in Australia! lol


----------



## Bushman (Dec 22, 2012)

caliherp said:


> LMAO crazy Aussie. Is it typical for you guys to stay up all night on binges driveing around with a ton of money and a snake lol?


Yeah, sounds like a typical* night out for country blokes. Happens all the time! 
They just happened to get caught because of the crash. 

I think you're right Junglepython2, it's a Coastal Carpet Python. Although 'bush python' has a nice ring to it. 8)

* although it's usually less cash and a six-pack


----------

